
Can any Facebook employee give me a tour at HQ in Menlo Park - alexmarginean
I&#x27;m a Grand Prize Winner of Google Code-in 2018-2019 and one of the rewards for GCI GPW is a Trip to San Francisco and Google HQ in Mountain View for 4 Nights. In those days we visit the Google HQ, visit different parts of San Francisco and do other fun activities. I decided to extend those 4 nights and stay actually 3 more days because I really want to visit more on my own(and my dad) different parts of Silicon Valley. It is my biggest dream to go there so now it actually happens. I would really like to visit Facebook HQ in Menlo Park in one of the free days but I don&#x27;t know who I could contact so there I am writing to you. Do you think is it possible somehow to arrange a visit for me and my dad in any of the days (28 June - 30 June)?<p>I would really appreciate if you could help me somehow or get me in contact with other people that may be able to help me. :)<p>Thanks!
======
henvic
You also don't want miss the Computer History Museum and the Intel Museum.

~~~
alexmarginean
Thanks! I'll put that on my list

~~~
dmux
I'd recommend blocking off at least 6 hours for this. There are so many
interesting exhibits and informational placards to read. It's well worth it
though.

~~~
alexmarginean
Thanks!

------
lrvick
I just talked to a recruiter and got a tour for several friends and I just so
they could encourage me to consider interviewing.

Determined I didn't want to pursue working there in the end because I have
ethics, but overall it was the best interview process, best interview
questions, and possibly the most fun looking campus I have been to in the
area.

Also they use super easy to clone HID cards for all their offices if you did
want to pop in a side door and take a self guided tour. Security is not their
strong suit. ;)

~~~
alexmarginean
Haha I wouldn't consider cloning a card tho. Would you be able to put me in
contact with the person who got you a tour?

~~~
lrvick
That particular contact is no longer at Facebook however if you email a couple
Facebook recruiters on linkedin and have a resume that checks some of their
engineering experience boxes, I expect you will get your desired result.

------
MrDunham
Perhaps you could share a little more background about yourself and your
interests (EG front end Development, extensive experience in X, 'I love to
ski', etc.)? While I am not a Facebook employee, my wife is (we left the bay
area a year ago, however, so she would not be able to help you directly).

Facebook employees are incentivized to bring in top-tier talent, so knowing
your background might help uncover a person in a similar org with similar
interests that could get to know and trust you before putting their reputation
on the line.

Just my thoughts/2 cents - but given how embattled Facebook has been over the
last 6 to 12 months I would want to build some trust before putting my
reputation on the line if I was working for the 'book.

Good luck!

~~~
alexmarginean
Hi, thank your for taking your time to respond, I really appreciate it. I'm
not sure if this helps but I have most of the stuff I've worked on my website
[https://alexmarginean.me](https://alexmarginean.me) (I haven't updated it in
like 2 months so I should do it right now).

~~~
justusthane
Just a friendly suggestion: If someone asks you about yourself (especially
someone who is potentially able to help you with what you're looking for),
take the time to tell them about yourself instead of just linking to your
website.

You could then finish with something like "Feel free to see my website for
more info!", but doing otherwise just makes it feel like you aren't putting in
the effort.

Good luck though, and congratulations!

~~~
alexmarginean
I also sent a mail but yeah I haven't explained much stuff there either. Good
point though, I thought that might not have been the best thing to do but I've
been contacting people for about a month, telling them about me but none would
help..

------
lostcuaz
reach out to recruiting, college recruiter, they should be able to help setup
something if you are interested

~~~
alexmarginean
I don't know how to get in contact with them. I tried through LinkedIn but
most of them either didn't connect or refused to help me.

------
arcdigital
I sent your information over to someone. If they're able to help they will
reach out.

~~~
alexmarginean
Thanks a lot!! I really appreciate it

~~~
arcdigital
Okay! My girlfriend will email you tomorrow to try and set something up with
an engineer at FB (she’s a recruiter).

------
lioeters
Perhaps try writing to some FB folks on FB itself or Twitter?

Congratulations, and enjoy!

~~~
alexmarginean
I tried on LinkedIn but most of them can't help or they don't want to.

